# Silvertone 1484 Twin



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

a neat little amp on kijiji here...never heard of it...and by the looks of otehrs on ebay...this one has a "custom" paint job...

a guess a question would be...could you jumper the channels for more gain? or even...after the thread about changing PA amps into guitar amps...could it be rewired to utilize the gain stages for channel two and add them directly to channel one? easily?

OLD TUBE AMP - Kingston Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Kingston Canada.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I think the guy from The White Stripes uses those, they have gone up in value on the used market cause of it


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I saw a guy at the Northern Lights festival playing through one with the original cab (it's a flip out head thingy) using only an SG and a guitar cable. It sounded awesome.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

These are great sounding amps. I think james hatfield uses one of these in the studio


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

From Myrare guitar site:

"So, for the five hundred to eight hundred these 1484’s are going for, they are still a relative bargain on a vintage amp. They cost less (WAY less, in fact) than a re-issued Bassman, for instance and they blow those away for tone. You would have to go the hand wired boutique route (which is a route worth going down – support these modern amp makers!) to get this kind of tone.

The overdrive in a 1484 is rich and complex. Deep, driving and with a sweet, singing sustain. And it cleans up VERY well when you roll off the volume on the guitar. Really, there’s no amp I’ve ever played (or heard) quite like it for touch and response."


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That's wild man. Never seen anything like that. Comparable unit on eBay here http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Sears-S...mp-1964-5-/140441796516?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

zurn said:


> I think the guy from The White Stripes uses those, they have gone up in value on the used market cause of it


Oh no he uses the 1485 model

Silvertone 1485 Amp & Jack White | FargenAmps.com


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I had a 1484 - my first real high-power amp. Transformer blew and I gave it to a friend to have a look at and when I asked him a few years later he had taken it to the dump. At the time it was nothing special and I was using a Garnet Pro so it didn't bother me. Now ........................ well different story I suppose.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Don't mean to crap on this thread, but I've never been a fan of SilverTone amps. My first amp was a new SilverTone lower end model my parents got me from the Sears catalog in the early '70's and it was extremely mediocre, especially compared to the Garnet Rebel II which was my next tube amp. The only live act I've heard with a SilverTone was Ben from "Death Cab for Cutie" when they opened for Neil Young - was the singularly worst live guitar tone I've ever heard from a pro band. The harmonics didn't seem be to be even ordered and it sounded extremely harsh and non-musical. Then again, the lo-fi, garage-band trashy sound might've been what he was going for - who knows. My two cents only...


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

gtone said:


> Don't mean to crap on this thread, but I've never been a fan of SilverTone amps. My first amp was a new SilverTone lower end model my parents got me from the Sears catalog in the early '70's and it was extremely mediocre, especially compared to the Garnet Rebel II which was my next tube amp. The only live act I've heard with a SilverTone was Ben from "Death Cab for Cutie" when they opened for Neil Young - was the singularly worst live guitar tone I've ever heard from a pro band. The harmonics didn't seem be to be even ordered and it sounded extremely harsh and non-musical. Then again, the lo-fi, garage-band trashy sound might've been what he was going for - who knows. My two cents only...


I think Jack White uses Silvertones for the same reason. Just because a pro musician uses one, doesn't mean it's any good. I think White specifically likes using cheapo guitars and amps for the kitsch factor more than anything.

Then again, I've never played a Silvertone myself, so I can't comment on how it sounds directly, but I find it hard to imagine them being better than a similarly priced Fender or Ampeg.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

funny enough there is another one...still plain...original everything...on kijiji here again...1/2 price of what myrareguitars said...almost tempted just to see how it sounds...even through my mesa cab


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Playing it through your Mesa cab might improve the tone - probably couldn't make it any worse (chuckle).


----------

